# 드리리



## Ming Che

What does 드리리 (a form of 드리다) mean?


----------



## 볶은참깨

It means 'I will give you sth'. '~리' contains meaning of will.


----------



## Ming Che

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Ming Che,
Just to provide a little bit more on "드리다", the verb is the honorific form of "주다", which, as specified, "to give". "-리" ending is quite poetic, sentimental and formal in its delivery, like song lyrics or poetic lexicon.


----------



## Ming Che

Thanks so much for your advice. In fact, I read 드리리 from a religious song.


----------

